# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ

## p.gabr

Επειδη πολυς κοσμος ενδιαφαιρεται για αυτο το θεμα να κατεβασουν το βιβλιο ραδιοτεχνιας Α-Β οι νεοι θα λυσουν πολλες αποριες και οι παλαιοι θα τα ξαναθυμιθουν
http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...c=500&cnode=81
ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ για ενισχυτες -παραμορφωσεις -push pull

----------

-nikos- (23-08-11), anesmidas (28-03-12), billtsig (18-03-12), CLOCKMAN (17-03-12), ezizu (21-10-11), hiland (23-08-11), hukgys (19-06-11), Hulk (21-08-11), ikaros1978 (17-03-12), kentar (19-06-11), KOKAR (20-10-11), Neuraxia (22-08-11), nikman (17-03-12), nikosb (24-01-12), OBIVAN1 (03-08-12), spirakos (20-10-11), Spirtos (23-08-11), sv4lqcnik (23-08-11), thelegr (23-08-11), tomhel (21-08-11), TSAKALI (20-10-11)

----------


## spirakos

Ευχαριστω

----------


## lazarost

Και για οσους θελουν να μαθουν και κατι παραπανω μπορουν να κατεβασουν αυτο το βιβλιο.
Το εχω αγορασει και το εφτιαξα σε PDF.

Βιβλίο που προστατεύεται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα, απαγορεύεται απο τους κανόνες του forum.

----------

hiland (23-08-11), Hulk (21-08-11), nikosb (24-01-12), spirakos (05-03-12), sv4lqcnik (23-08-11), thelegr (23-08-11), tiger135 (22-08-11), tomhel (21-08-11), TSAKALI (20-10-11)

----------


## Hulk

Αψογα και τα 2 βιβλια για εμας τους αρχαριους!!! Ευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτη και Λαζαρε.

----------


## sakisr

Παναγιωτη ευχαριστω πολυ.Λαζαρε δεν κατεβαινει το βιβλιο.Τι εγινε?

----------

sv4lqcnik (23-08-11)

----------


## crown

Λαζαρε καλησπερα οΚωσταs απο Θεσσαλονικη.
Καλυτερα εαν μπορειs κανε το βιβλιο σε αλλο τυπο αρχειου γιατι το rapidshare θελει ορουs πλεον και προυποθεσειs και ειναι μπελαs...

----------


## Hulk

Παιδια εχθες το κατεβασα εγω και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα, οταν ανοιγει η σελιδα του rapidshare επιλεγεις στη μεση που λεει download και μετα σε ρωταει free download ή 
rapid pro, επιλεγεις το free και κατεβαινει κανονικα.

----------


## crown

Φιλε Σαββα το rapidshare εχει αλλαξει και ζητα να κανειs account

----------


## p.gabr

Κατεβαστε και αυτο απο τα αρχεια .
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...do=file&id=182

----------

hiland (23-08-11), Hulk (23-08-11), nikosb (24-01-12), thelegr (23-08-11)

----------


## Hulk

Δεν ξερω μπορει να ειναι και ετσι, ισως επειδη ειχα πριν λιγο καιρο rapidshare account αλλα μου εχει ληξει εδω και 2 μηνες να με βλεπει σαν μελος και να με αφηνει
να κατεβασω εστω και free.

----------


## Hulk

Παναγιωτη εισαι πρωτος!!! μου ειχε ξεφυγει αυτο το αρχειο. Να δω τι θα πρωτοδιαβασω... :Confused1:

----------


## gas_liosia

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τους δύο!

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> Παναγιωτη ευχαριστω πολυ.Λαζαρε δεν κατεβαινει το βιβλιο.Τι εγινε?


 ΠΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ ΜΕ ΜΙΣΟΣ μολισ πριν πεντε λεπτα το κατεβασα :Wink: 

ναστε καλα που ανοιγετε τα ματια και σε μας τους γκαβουςκαι παλι ευχαριστουμε και απο αστερια 5 +++++

----------


## button

> Δεν ξερω μπορει να ειναι και ετσι, ισως επειδη ειχα πριν λιγο καιρο rapidshare account αλλα μου εχει ληξει εδω και 2 μηνες να με βλεπει σαν μελος και να με αφηνει
> να κατεβασω εστω και free.


Το Rapidshare δεν χρειάζεται register... κολλάει συνεχεία με η χωρίς account  απλά πρέπει να πατήσει καμια 20 φορές η να κανείς refresh σελίδας .. Τραγικό το rapid  


-------

Δεν ξέρω πότε θα το διαβάσω

----------


## -nikos-

> Επειδη πολυς κοσμος ενδιαφαιρεται για αυτο το θεμα να κατεβασουν το βιβλιο ραδιοτεχνιας Α-Β οι νεοι θα λυσουν πολλες αποριες και οι παλαιοι θα τα ξαναθυμιθουν
> http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...c=500&cnode=81
> ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ για ενισχυτες -παραμορφωσεις -push pull


εχω κατεβασει 14 βιβλια και συνεχιζω.....ευχαριστω και μπραβο.
την γνωριζα αυτη τη σελιδα αλλα για καποιο [αγνωστο]λογο δεν μπορουσα να ανοιξω την συγκεκριμενη ενωτητα
[μαλον κομπλαρει η σελιδα]
αν ανοιξεις και την ενωτητα με τα μεταφρασμενα ανεβασε ενα λινκ.

----------


## KOKAR

και αλλο λιγο διαβασμα σχετικα με ενισχυτες με λυχνιες !

Building Valve Amplifiers.pdf



Valve Amplifire MORGAN JONES ( third edition ).pdf

Διαγράφηκαν επειδή ο χρήστης spirakos δεν ήξερε αν είναι νόμιμα η παράνομα.

----------

p.gabr (21-10-11)

----------


## SV1EDG

Μπράβο Κώστα.Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## spirakos

Λαζαρε συγνωμη που σου χαλασα το ποστ 3, εγινε για μια λογομαχια σε αλλο θεμα, δεν το ειχα σκοπο

*Eπανορθωνω*

----------


## kentar

> και αλλο λιγο διαβασμα σχετικα με ενισχυτες με λυχνιες !
> 
> Building Valve Amplifiers.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Valve Amplifire MORGAN JONES ( third edition ).pdf
> 
> Διαγράφηκαν επειδή ο χρήστης spirakos δεν ήξερε αν είναι νόμιμα η παράνομα.




Απο πότε ρε Σπύρο έγινες και moderator ;

----------


## spirakos

Αυτο ομολογω δεν το ειχα δει, και αναφορα στο ονομα μου? Τετοια συμπαθεια???
Για οσους διαβαζουν τωρα ειχα μια λογομαχια με ενα συντονιστη οσον αφορα τις νομιμοτητες, για να μη τα επαναλαβω και φανει μονο η πλευρα μου δινω το λινκ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62219
Ας βγαλει ο καθενας τα συμπερασματα του

Κωστα συγνωμη και για το δικο σου ποστ που σβηστηκε. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ακομα ας στειλει προσωπικο μηνυμα

----------

